# Backyard Classic Professional Series



## Laxdfns (Aug 16, 2019)

Hey all-

I've come across a "Backyard Classic Professional Series" offset smoker for sub $275 that I am considering buying.

I cant find any information on that brand or model though. From the pictures it's either the predecessor to, or clone of, the Rivergrille Farmer/Kingsford home depot model, at least in appearance.

Does anyone know if these come with thicker steel than the Rivergrille/Kingsford? Any substantial differences at all? If I already have a functioning OKJ Hyland that seems to hold pretty well, is it worth picking this up instead?

TIA


----------

